
Will European supermarkets act over Paraguay forest destruction? - Red_Tarsius
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/andes-to-the-amazon/2017/sep/01/will-european-supermarkets-act-over-paraguay-forest-destruction
======
Red_Tarsius
tl;dr: A Manhattan-sized area of Paraguay's tropical forest is felled every
fortnight to meet European demands for charcoal and beef. _

